# Life is good!



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)

In the light of all the bad things that happened recently I would like to take the opportunity to share a picture of what I'm doing right now.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 21, 2013)

Nothing I presume?


----------



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Nothing I presume?


Damn waitress put my beer out of arms reach, need to sit up to get it.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 21, 2013)

mikho said:


> Damn waitress put my beer out of arms reach, need to sit up to get it.


The hard life.

Vacations are good. Get recharged.


----------



## peterw (Jun 21, 2013)

One week left until my vacation starts. How do you split your out of office time? I do have 32 free days a year. 2 free weeks in summer, 1 free week in spring and 3 weeks for skiing in winter.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 21, 2013)

peterw said:


> One week left until my vacation starts. How do you split your out of office time? I do have 32 free days a year. 2 free weeks in summer, 1 free week in spring and 3 weeks for skiing in winter.


Damn, lucky you 

Over here, you may get 2 weeks vacation time and that's 'good' (at least around where I am).


----------



## rds100 (Jun 21, 2013)

You have time for vacations? I am jealous.


----------



## prometeus (Jun 21, 2013)

Last time I got a real vacation was 3 years ago :-(


----------



## rds100 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey, i joined the army 10 years ago to get some rest from work  It was fun 9 months though, i don't regret going there, although i could have avoided it if i wanted.


----------



## notFound (Jun 21, 2013)

Maybe I'm the only one that thinks this, but in my opinion sitting on your backside is not a nice holiday (or for 'mericans - vacation). Get up and do stuff, and dare I say the weather in that picture looks a bit dull, we probably have better weather here in England.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 21, 2013)

Not entirely sure I know what a vacation is either. Doesn't feel like it anyway!


----------



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)

I get 33-34 days / year to spend when I like it over the year.


Btw..... Every hour is happy hour.


----------



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)

notFound said:


> Maybe I'm the only one that thinks this, but in my opinion sitting on your backside is not a nice holiday (or for 'mericans - vacation). Get up and do stuff, and dare I say the weather in that picture looks a bit dull, we probably have better weather here in England.


I'm on my feet every other day of the year and this is my first "sit on my ass" vacation since 2004 so I think I'm entitled to it.


Regarding the weather it's about 35C when I took the picture. Iphones don't take perfect pictures when it's to bright.


And by the tone of your post I think you are jealous?!


----------



## notFound (Jun 21, 2013)

Nah, you're looking too much into my post. I'm just one not to like sitting around doing nothing when I'm abroad, obviously that's my preference and not yours. ;-) 

My type of holiday is more adventure style, and no need for me to be jealous, I'm off for the summer (not a particularly great destination but I'm doing nice things) soon.

Enjoy your holiday brother.


----------



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)

Week has been pretty full so far, elephant trekking, one day at the oocal market, waterfall swimming.


This was just the typical holiday photo (one I've never had the opportunity to take).


Have fun everyone else, no it's time for some thai time. .


Disclamer: I am not sober when typing this.


----------

